# Conflicting info about Bifenthrin/talstar



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi
I have a bad case of chinch bugs on my lawn (KBG) and got some bifenthrin (Talstar P) liquid concentrate. However I've been reading some confusing info online whether or not it should be watered in after spraying . The product manual says dense foliage should be watered in but in the lawn section of the manual it says to irrigate before spraying. On domyown.com there's a bunch of answers that recommend watering in after while others dont. Any recommendations or advice on this front would really be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Spray in the evening, water it in the next morning with about .25". use the 1oz/K rate assuming it's the 7.9% Bifin.


----------

